# NorCal Bay Area Vintage MTB Ride, Sunday May 6th



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok, time to get on the vintage mtb ride train NorCal'ers.

When: Sunday, May 6th. Meet at 9:30am, rolling by 10am at the latest.
Where: Stevens Canyon (Saratoga/Cupertino/Palo Alto). Park at the intersection of Steven's Canyon Road/Mt. Eden Road.

The trails are vintage bike friendly, but make no mistake...this is a mountain bike ride. Those of us who do the full loop will have 25 +/- miles and 4k footies under the belt.
Fireroad grinders, flowy single track, triple creek crossing, killer views. Little bit of everything.

Social pace, plenty of regroups, two nice spots to break and eat/rest, several bail out options that will cut the mileage in half or a quarter depending on when you want to head back down trail. No matter what, the end of the ride is all down hill to the cars.

Check the schedule, then post up here and get this ball rolling!

View from the top.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds fabulous but unfortunately you are on the wrong coast.

Hope to see plenty of photos of vintage stuff.

Stay well and have fun,

Paul


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Option to ride up Montebello Rd? What time at the top?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fast Eddy said:


> Option to ride up Montebello Rd? What time at the top?


Maybe a long stop at the winery!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fast Eddy said:


> Option to ride up Montebello Rd? What time at the top?


I dig that Stumpy. I gotta say, asphalt pounding Monte Bello isn't quite in the game plan, though we do end up there...just not until later in the ride.

Ride route in my head was:

Stevens Canyon Trail --> Grizzly --> Chestnut --> Tree Farm Trail --> skirt Horseshoe Lake back to Skyline --> Skid Road Trail (bail out option 1) --> White Oaks --> Canyon Trail (bail out option 2) --> up Bella Vista --> up Old Ranch --> Black Mountain/Monte Bello --> down Old Ranch --> down Bella Vista --> down Canyon Trail back to the start.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll try to make it with the '84 Stumpy.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Fack. I can't make this. :madman:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dion said:


> Fack. I can't make this. :madman:


Dude!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Dude!


http://forums.mtbr.com/groups/team-social-pace/out-saddle-until-mid-may-87/


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dion said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/groups/team-social-pace/out-saddle-until-mid-may-87/


Dude, just remove your post and saddle for the ride and HTFU


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Dion said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/groups/team-social-pace/out-saddle-until-mid-may-87/


Maybe you should be the master of your domain and then come!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Dude, just remove your post and saddle for the ride and HTFU


If I even look at my bike, my wife who is going through hell, will literally kill me. With a gun.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dion said:


> If I even look at my bike, my wife who is going through hell, will literally kill me. With a gun.


That's so counter-productive.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That's so counter-productive.





Dion said:


> If I even look at my bike, my wife who is going through hell, will literally kill me. With a gun.


She will read to him to death and then shoot him with a gun.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats such a great route...how can I say no? Plus it's about 15 minutes from house...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Infected.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Definitely interested, but just want to make sure I won't be ostracized if I show up on a non-old rig?


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

It's a bit out of the way, but I'll try to make it...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

classen said:


> Definitely interested, but just want to make sure I won't be ostracized if I show up on a non-old rig?


I suppose without the pretty bike, your personality better be damned fun.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

There's actually a small chance I will be up in the bay area next weekend. Hmm...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> There's actually a small chance I will be up in the bay area next weekend. Hmm...


 Do it!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> There's actually a small chance I will be up in the bay area next weekend. Hmm...


Redeem yourself from the brief K'Ville appearance.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dion said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/groups/team-social-pace/out-saddle-until-mid-may-87/


Daaah, that's a wives tale!



datasurfer said:


> Thats such a great route...how can I say no? Plus it's about 15 minutes from house...


Nice!



classen said:


> Definitely interested, but just want to make sure I won't be ostracized if I show up on a non-old rig?


Nah. But GOB is right about you needing to have a damn good personality. 



GMF said:


> It's a bit out of the way, but I'll try to make it...


Sweet! Bring your boy Dave. He never comes out to these things!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd be basically waking up at the same time for either ride....


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> When: Sunday, May 6th. Meet at 9:30am, rolling by 10am at the latest.


Sounds like a comfortable start time compared to our 6AM call time


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> Sounds like a comfortable start time compared to our 6AM call time


I prefer an early ride myself, but we're trying to allow for those who need to drive a little bit.

6am is hardcore!


----------



## fishwatcher (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm a complete newb on this forum. I can't make it this Sunday, but this would have been a great ride for me. These trails are essentially in my backyard, but I'm a trail runner, not a biker. 

My ride is a 1985 Raleigh Elkhorn in decent riding condition. I'll get some riding in on my own @ Fremont Older and Stevens Creek Park Upper trails, to get ready for the next time I see something like this scheduled.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I prefer an early ride myself, but we're trying to allow for those who need to drive a little bit.
> 
> 6am is hardcore!


9:30 is hardcore!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> 9:30 is hardcore!


Haha, come on old man!

This thing is starting to gather some steam. Should be a decent turn out and killer weather.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So whats the final roll call here? Who's goin' and who's bringin' what?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm in, with the Phoenix.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I'm in, with the Phoenix.


No ****!? Right on!

You know where you're headed and all that?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Bam!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Bam!


Haha, atta kid!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm thinking about bringing the Grove... It's never been on a group ride yet ;-)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm leaning Klein since last vintage ride was a P-23 Team and I had one at K'Ville too.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm coming with my rektek. I'm not too confident in the brakes yet, but what the heck. This will be the first real ride since I finished building it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool--Rektek and Grove! (um, and Klein...I guess :skep
I decided the night before driving up to swap up some business....so now I am heading up w/out anything cabled up.....should be able to get 'er done tomorrow afternoon.

See y'all Sunday morn!!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Grrr. Most of my vintage bikes are in pieces. It'll have to be my Bonty.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

datasurfer said:


> It'll have to be my Bonty.


Nothing wrong with that! Should be a good time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

All sorted as of this afternoon--thanks tho!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Cool--Rektek and Grove! (um, and Klein...I guess :skep
> I decided the night before driving up to swap up some business....so now I am heading up w/out anything cabled up.....should be able to get 'er done tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> See y'all Sunday morn!!


I can bring an extra bike worst case.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here are couple of shots from today's ride. Beautiful weather!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The ride was a BLAST. Perfect combination of fun, flowy stuff and brutal death march. Great scenery throughout and an awesome group of riders.

All I gotta do now is find those touring riders we met pre-ride and volunteer for the SAG crew....


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Awesome ride guys. Here are the geek stats






You all rocked btw... thanks for good times.

Joe


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Such a fun day today. Strong bunch of riders too. Definitely the longest vintage ride to date.

Lets do it again soon!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

That was a great ride. Absolutely stunning weather, single track, and some fast downhill... and I only lost one chainring bolt. I'm going over my bike with some loctite and wrenches before the next ride.

Rumpfy,thanks for being the instigator.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

too much bike porn in one thread,


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Another geek view
Vintage MTB Ride with the Guys, Saratoga, CA - Santa Clara, California, US


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Such great pictures and recap, guys! I'm so glad everybody had a blast!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Joe Steel said:


> Another geek view
> Vintage MTB Ride with the Guys, Saratoga, CA - Santa Clara, California, US


That's a great program. I got to see where the downhills were when you played it.  I'm going to try to upload it to my garmin somehow so I can do the route soon.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

TorinR said:


> Had a great time on that ride! Really enjoyed meeting everyone, geeking out on some nice vintage bikes and had a blast on some fine single track. Had to rush back to Watsonville for a late lunch date, but next time post ride beer is on me.


Aha! You're the mystery (to me) rider. Glad you posted and post more often. Bonus for wearing the matching jersey!


----------



## TorinR (Jan 14, 2009)

*Too much fun!*

Had a great time on that ride! Really enjoyed meeting everyone, geeking out on some nice vintage bikes and had a blast on some fine single track. Had to rush back to Watsonville for a late lunch date, but next time post ride beer is on me.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Note to self: In the future, do not go on a long ride the day before you go on a ride with the VRC crew, or they will drop you at on of the bailout points!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> That was a great ride. Absolutely stunning weather, single track, and some fast downhill... and I only lost one chainring bolt. I'm going over my bike with some loctite and wrenches before the next ride.
> 
> Rumpfy,thanks for being the instigator.


I'm just stoked you guys all made it out. I think it was a really solid group of riders and definitely a killer bunch of bikes.

One bolt...and a loosening headset.  One hell of a shake down ride for that bike. Your resto on it was out of control...so clean...then got it dirty!



TorinR said:


> Had a great time on that ride! Really enjoyed meeting everyone, geeking out on some nice vintage bikes and had a blast on some fine single track. Had to rush back to Watsonville for a late lunch date, but next time post ride beer is on me.


Hey you found your login! 
Thanks for comin' out T, it was great meeting and riding with you. The wheels were coming off climbing Bella Visat and you were on my tail making me push to my limits. Good stuff!



datasurfer said:


> Note to self: In the future, do not go on a long ride the day before you go on a ride with the VRC crew, or they will drop you at on of the bailout points!


You were fiiine. Good chat up Grizzly!

Nice set of pics too!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> It was a fun fun ride, and everyone hauled ass. My only regret is not taking some representative trail pics....we were too busy riding......but man, such gorgeous terrain. Down among the big trees on twisty Jedi speeder-bike style stuff, lots of water crossings, rocks and drops, and then the amazing views when you came out on top. Superb!


That's how a lot of rides are around here, Nate. You should move here.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha--that last pic is great. "Hi there, care to swing a leg over?" 

It was a fun fun ride, and everyone hauled ass. My only regret is not taking some representative trail pics....we were too busy riding......but man, such gorgeous terrain. Down among the big trees on twisty Jedi speeder-bike style stuff, lots of water crossings, rocks and drops, and then the amazing views when you came out on top. Superb!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A few more bike detail shots pre-ride (unfortunately no full-bike shot of the gorgeous RekTek):


----------

